# Local 353 JAC post aptitude test



## Bd416 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey im new to posting on this site but ive been reading a lot for a couple years now. Recently ive applied and did the aptitude test with the JAC for the local 353 (toronto) and was told theyd get back to us for an interview in three weeks. The test was march 27 and now its april 24, i know i didnt ace the test but i know i passed,my question is do they usually take this long to get back to applicants because now im getting worried. Im 21 y/o with a electrical eng. diploma from college plus my current and last 2 jobs are directly related to electricity and trades (electrical assembler, preventive park maintenance, plc programmer) so im hoping my chances should be more then good. If any of the 353 boys have gotten a interview please let me know. 

P.s i heard rumours the ibew and the trades in general dont tend to hire visible minorities(which i am) and im wondering if this is true. Thanks please let me know if anyone else has gone through this and any insight would help.


----------



## k8erade (May 18, 2017)

*Interview scheduled*

I found out yesterday via email that my interview is next week. Not sure if that helps you or not.

Good luck!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

k8erade said:


> I found out yesterday via email that my interview is next week. Not sure if that helps you or not.
> 
> Good luck!


What local?


----------



## k8erade (May 18, 2017)

Local 353... same the one the poster mentioned in his title


----------



## Bd416 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hmm they told me a month ago i wasnt selected. Idk i feel like they really pick and choose randomly.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Bd416 said:


> Hmm they told me a month ago i wasnt selected. Idk i feel like they really pick and choose randomly.


did you already have the interview?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bd416 said:


> Hmm they told me a month ago i wasnt selected. Idk i feel like they really pick and choose randomly.


Think about this for a second: you have an EE degree and apply for the lowest man on the totem pole position..........what part of that makes them think you won't jump ship as soon as you get a chance to sign on someplace as an EE?


----------



## soontobe (Apr 30, 2017)

My references were called last week, just waiting for an email or phone call to tell me when the interview is. IBEW 353.


----------

